# It appears to be Christmas again



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Ahem:
HOHOHO!
Merry Christmas!
(Thank you to New Zealand Time for allowing me to get in first :lol: )


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Merry christmas to everyone in the future!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey, no point in waiting. May Christmas be the start of something good in all of your lives.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Is it Christmas for everyone now?


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Not for me. It's only 7:31pm of Christmas Eve.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

4 1/2 hours of excitement left for you!


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes there is. And I shall spend it playing games.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Two hours til Christmas. I blew off a Christmas Eve party to be with my sick wife. I'm having more fun with her anyway, watching bad Christmas movies.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

7 hours of Christmas left...


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Yay! Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It's Christmas here, and has been for the last nine hours and forty-seven minutes. 
The best of British Christmases to you all!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I have 2 hours and 23 minutes of Christmas left!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

SarahNorthman said:


> Not for me. It's only 7:31pm of Christmas Eve.


Hello, fellow Mountain Time Zone person! Merry Christmas!


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Kopachris said:


> Hello, fellow Mountain Time Zone person! Merry Christmas!


Merry Christmas to you too!


----------

